# SnowBear winch: cable or chain?



## J-Quad

Hi Fellas,

This past summer, I bought an '95 Wrangler with aSnowBear snowplow. As you all know, this plow is pretty simple, manually turned & held by a pin and NOT equipped with any hydraulics; only a winch to lift the plow.

The previous owner equipped the winch with a *length of chain* to raise/lower the snow blade. I'm fairly certain that the winch was originally equipped with a cable.

1) Would it be 'happier' if it had a length of cable on there instead of the chain or would the cable just want to "spool up" and turn into a snarled birds-nest mess when it was lowered and the tension was off the cable?

2) Does the length of chain seem like a better deal to you guys? 

Thanks in advance for your opinions/advice, Guys!

J-Quad


----------



## Drottlawn

The older models had chain lifts. I used to own one back in the day. I would stick to the chain. The only thing I did to mine was replace the chain with a longer one so the plow would stay on the ground when going over a hump or such. The new models use a seat belt looking strap to raise them. Stay chain, it is bomb proof.


----------



## J-Quad

DL, 
Thanks for the tip! I will heed your advice! :salute:

So - since you ran one of these plows for a while, any other tips you care to share with a guy who's never ran one? 

What about where to mount/hold the electric controller - right now it's just loose laying on the floor next to the shifters...... ? 

By the way, my '95 is a 4cyl with a 5speed manual; new Rough Country shocks and OEM leafs springs in the front. If I'm recalling correctly, the tires are 29" tall.... 

J-Quad


----------



## Drottlawn

As for the controller, I would tuck the wire between my seat and arm rest. I would have the long flat side of the control box next to my hip, so it was comfortable and easy to get too. 
I noticed your in mid michigan, that is where my snowbear is now. Its in midland, with my brother in law. Sorry, I am rambling.
Anything else let me know


----------



## J-Quad

Cool....... on the side of the seat - that sounds like a good & do-able plan! 

Ok, I'm not too shy  - here are a few more questions: 

How about any greasing or lubrication anywhere? 

Did you frequently turn/angle your plow or did you use it mostly in the straight position?

Did you use "skids" or feet on your plow - if so, how high/low were they adjusted to? 

Do you recommend a yellow flashing light - if so, any ideas as to type or where to mount it? 

J-Quad


----------



## Drottlawn

J-Quad;630797 said:


> Cool....... on the side of the seat - that sounds like a good & do-able plan!
> 
> Ok, I'm not too shy  - here are a few more questions:
> 
> How about any greasing or lubrication anywhere?
> Truthfully, never lubed anything, just kept it clean and washed off.
> Did you frequently turn/angle your plow or did you use it mostly in the straight position?
> Depends on what your plowing! Drives more turning, lots less turning. You can get a gameplan in your head to minimize the amount of turning.
> Did you use "skids" or feet on your plow - if so, how high/low were they adjusted to?
> No skids ever
> Do you recommend a yellow flashing light - if so, any ideas as to type or where to mount it? At that time, I had no lights, but now I run lightbars or the hideaway strobes. If your just driveways, no need for a light.
> 
> J-Quad


I hope this helps!


----------



## J-Quad

No skids,,,,,,?????....... WHY no skids??? 

My plow has the two skid pads / feet attached to the bottom. 
Do you recommend I take them off ?? 

Are the skids designed just for plowing paved surfaces and thus preserving the life of the plow bottom edge? 

My driveway is non-paved (dirt/gravel/grass), fairly long (probably about 800-900 ft), crowned, curved, non-flat and has a circle loop near the house. Sounds like I need to sit on the porch with a cold beer, staring at the drive thinking about my "gameplan" and how/where I'll push the white stuff........ 

Thanks again for all the advice, DL! :salute: 
J-Quad


----------



## Drottlawn

Since you are going on gravel/dirt, run the skid shoes. They will prevent the plow from plowing up your gravel and dirt. The shoes do not make the scraper last any longer on pavement, although in your case they will since the shoes will keep the scraper up of the ground slightly. Run the scraper up enough so that the plow doesn't plow your gravel. 
Sounds like you will be keeping your plow turned most of the time. Happy Thinking!:salute:


----------



## J-Quad

I think I follow your logic....... Thanks again for all of your helpful and insightful advice, DL !

Hmmmmmm,,,,,,,this might take more than one beer to decipher........ 

J-Quad


----------



## '76cj5

I have a bunch of gravel drives I plow and the skis just dig in deeper into the gravel until the stuff freezes over . Then its not bad. I just lower my plow until it hits and then raise it about 1", works good that way, 

You will go crazy trying to clean off a gravel drive. Most of my customers realize that and leaving 1/2 to 1" of snow down is OK with them. 

I've been toying with welding a 2" wide srip of steel on the botom of my cutting edge for the wholw width like some farm plows have on them. Then it can ride on top of the gravel but under the snow. .


----------



## J-Quad

[QUOTE='76cj5;644594]I I've been toying with welding a 2" wide srip of steel on the botom of my cutting edge for the wholw width like some farm plows have on them. Then it can ride on top of the gravel but under the snow. .[/QUOTE]

That does sound like an interesting idea........ if you do it, you'll have to report back to us.

J-Quad


----------



## J-Quad

[QUOTE='76cj5;644594] I just lower my plow until it hits and then raise it about 1", works good that way. [/QUOTE]

Well - I plowed my first driveway (my own) tonight with my YJ ! I took your advise and was able to get it done without incident! wesport
It was 5-6" of heavy, wet snow. By morning, it would of been ugly trying to shovel or drive outta my place! With some more practice I'm sure it'll take me less time and I'll do a better job. I may even try my luck with a couple other driveways (friends of mine) once I've got a tad more confidence with the rig.

A THOUSAND THANKS to everyone on this site and especially those on this Jeep forum! 

J-Quad 

I


----------



## cherokeeman

was wondering i know its late in the season was wondering if anybody needs a extra plow for driveways ihave a 96 cherokee that plows like hell in the methuen mass eara sorry about my spelling sometimes i get ahead of myself thanks


----------



## champlainl

how is the chain attached to the winch,is there a special clamp to attach it to the drum of the winch?


----------



## J-Quad

champlainl;900043 said:


> how is the chain attached to the winch,is there a special clamp to attach it to the drum of the winch?


Yes, there is a sort of U-clamp that attaches it to the drum. 
I have no problems with it - it seems to work well because it doesn't need much travel length.

J-Quad


----------



## champlainl

*i"ll try it*

thanks, I just bought some stainless u-bolts and I think I"ll attach it that way, is the ubolt attached in the center of the drum or to the side ? Hopefully the wind stops blowin this weekend so I can do it,thanks again


----------



## J-Quad

Ok, I went and looked at it closer..... 
The chain fastens to the winch barrel via a two-piece clamshell type affair that clamps together with two short bolts on one end and a U-bolt on the other end. If the clamshell bolts are loose, the winch barrel will turn, but nothing will lift because it'll spin inside the clamshell. The end chain link is looped through the U-bolt and then the U-bolt is tightened to the two clamshell halves. It's actual link is centered on the U-bolt, but it doesn't really matter as the barrel has lots of space to wrap the short chain on. It's really kinda crude and/or simple, but it works just fine.... If you're going to try to use a standard U-bolt, you'll likely still need some sort of plate on the back side so you can tighten it up to the barrel. Good Luck! 

Let us know how it works out for ya....... 
If I could provide a picture it would be easier, but I can't do that for ya....sorry. 

J-Quad


----------



## champlainl

where could I get that clam shell thing ? SB probably doesn't carry them any more and I'm sure the oem winch is prbably differnt from my aftermarket harbor freight winch. And yes I will be using the backing plate (2 of them) on the u-bolt


----------



## champlainl

phantomracer has a couple of pics on here of that winch set up,wish I had one (clam shells) and wish I had some real clams also lol


----------



## J-Quad

I'd call them and see what they can do for ya........ They might still service the "clamshells". 

SNOWBEAR, Ltd.; 1-800-337-2327

J-Quad


----------



## FBNemo

It appears an old style collar to attach a chain to the drum could be made. It clamps around the drum as shown.









Closeup of collar/clamshell.


----------



## J-Quad

Yep, that's what mine looks like too.
In the second pic, you can kinda see the brass "bearing half shell" peeking out from under the clamshell section. There are two halves that clamp between clamshell halves and the winch barrel. I don't know if the two bearing shells are absolutely necessary or not....  

The clamshell half in your picture looks to have been welded?  

Good idea on the protective inner tube cover on the winch motor. However, I would also cover the gear drive and barrel end to protect it from the weather as well. 

Any idea what year SNOWBEAR stopped using a chain and went to the strap? 

J-Quad


----------



## FBNemo

_In the second pic, you can kinda see the brass "bearing half shell" peeking out from under the clamshell section. There are two halves that clamp between clamshell halves and the winch barrel. I don't know if the two bearing shells are absolutely necessary or not...._

I bought my set-up used. I'm sure the original set-up had the factory winch up front. Shortly before I bought the SNOWBEAR, the factory winch died and was replaced with a WARN 1700 lb. winch. Maybe it was used to take up space on the barrel. 

_The clamshell half in your picture looks to have been welded?_
Maybe the winch barrels were two different diameters? The previous owner was a welder/fabricator. Maybe he sliced a section of metal out of clamp to match diameter better for better clamping power 

_Good idea on the protective inner tube cover on the winch motor. However, I would also cover the gear drive and barrel end to protect it from the weather as well._
Good idea. I left the bottom open to allow the winch to cool and keep winch dry on the top.

_Any idea what year SNOWBEAR stopped using a chain and went to the strap? _
No idea- I bet my setup is 6-8 years old... 

Scott


----------

